# 2500 Suburban mods?



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

I am looking at new or late model 2500 Suburbans with the 6.0. I was curious what mods like programmers, intakes, etc. some folks have done. Also is there a good site about these trucks like there are for the diesel trucks?

Thanks


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

You wanna drag race it or "economy"? Most folks that do the mods you mentioned to above are for hotrodding, extra power type. You may be able to feel a differnce in a lighter truck with same motor but I woulnt think a heavy 3/4 ton burban. These mods net very marginal results in gasoline vehicle vs diesel, in my opinion not even worth the money or hastle. Even with a custom tune,t body,spacer,cold air kit,free flowing exhaust you may be able to gain 20-30hp and in a vehicle that weighs what a suburban weighs, nah. Also I dont believe the fuel economy would increase but a tiny amount if any. Everybody I know that have modded 6.0s in Chevy trucks are doing it to raise the speed limiter, adjust timing when nitrous is active, raise transmission line pressures for firmer shifts. Good luck.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.tahoeyukonforum.com/
lots of info to browse on that site.

Headers, intake, cam and custom tune. You can go as wild or as mild as your pocketbook will allow you to. That motor can make and HANDLE a lot of HP/TQ. Plenty of aftermarket for them. A blower would be nice. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Gearing is key on those heavy trucks. I had 3.73's on my 08 2500 Z71. Loved that truck. Smash the gas and it'd set your head back. It would drink some gas though.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. I have never messed with the newer gas motors, so didn't know if some of the same things people do to diesel engines would apply. I will check out that site t-tung. It looks like all the new 2500's have 3.73's as the only option.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My wifes denali with 6.0 and cold air gets 16 mpg with me driving and 14.5 with her driving. That's decent with the 3.73 gears. It has no lack of power pulling either.
The down side is, it screams inside with the addition of the cold air intake.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*MOD'S*

Don't waste your money on Gasoline Mods. not worth the return.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Don't waste your money on Gasoline Mods. not worth the return.


Sounds like I just need to save my $ for a Duramax swap.:cheers:


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

A live tune by a professional is well worth the $200-300 invested.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Navi said:


> A live tune by a professional is well worth the $200-300 invested.


What is a live tune? Can these be detected by the service department and void your warranty?

I drove a 2011 today and the 6.0 moves the big Burb around pretty well.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Bearkat said:


> What is a live tune? Can these be detected by the service department and void your warranty?
> 
> I drove a 2011 today and the 6.0 moves the big Burb around pretty well.


Look into the GMC with the 6.2 v8. My wifes denali screams from the factory with the advertised 432hp.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Bearkat said:


> What is a live tune? Can these be detected by the service department and void your warranty?
> 
> I drove a 2011 today and the 6.0 moves the big Burb around pretty well.


A live tune is when someone dials in your vehicle and optimizes the computer to make it perform better. They make several adjustments, anything from timing, air to fuel ratio, transmission line pressure, shift points etc. Its a more exact approach as to what a chip or hand held programmer does on a broader scale.

There are several places that this can be done at, I take mine to a shop in San Antonio, he has done two for me so far and working on getting my wife's Yukon there for a third.
As far as warranty I would talk with the dealer, Im guessing it varies but being you are changing factory settings Im sure they could use it against you.

As someone else mentioned the new 6.2l is a beast, its only available in the halfton models, denali and escalades for some reason with the 6.0 being the biggest gasser in the HD models. Why you cant get the 6.2l in the bigger trucks I have no idea you would think it would be the opposite. With that said even the lower displacement GM motors are pretty stout, that 6.2 has to be nuts!

Some good sites to check out for these trucks....

Www.fullsizechevy.com
www.ls1trucks.com
www.performancetrucks.net
www.gmfullsize.com

to name a few.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bearcat Mods*

Hey Bearcat, here's the deal. You have a Detrimental failure of a major component like a Trans, engine, differential, transfer case ect....And come into a GM dealership for warranty repairs. WE Have to SnapShot your PCM for programming Part numbers (incripted) and send it in to Technical Assistance Center with GM. They search for any and all "Unknown" part numbers and if a Non GM part number (program #) if found, they Ding your VIN# from Powertrain warranty.
I've had a Buddy tell me, "that's okay, I'll just put a piggyback Wire harness plug in" where there's no program. it just changes to final input to different components.
Well, GM has that one figured out too, The PCM records the max Torque the transmission has put out and if you are 15lbs of Torque over the Rated Torque for that Model, Guess what...Dinged Again.

Again I say on a Gasser, don't waste the money. The return on investment is not worth the money spent.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Hey Bearcat, here's the deal. You have a Detrimental failure of a major component like a Trans, engine, differential, transfer case ect....And come into a GM dealership for warranty repairs. WE Have to SnapShot your PCM for programming Part numbers (incripted) and send it in to Technical Assistance Center with GM. They search for any and all "Unknown" part numbers and if a Non GM part number (program #) if found, they Ding your VIN# from Powertrain warranty.
> I've had a Buddy tell me, "that's okay, I'll just put a piggyback Wire harness plug in" where there's no program. it just changes to final input to different components.
> Well, GM has that one figured out too, The PCM records the max Torque the transmission has put out and if you are 15lbs of Torque over the Rated Torque for that Model, Guess what...Dinged Again.
> 
> Again I say on a Gasser, don't waste the money. The return on investment is not worth the money spent.


Do they do a similar scan on diesels? 
If someone were to pull a PCM from a junkyard truck would there be something beyond the PCM they could check?


----------

